# Schwinn Lil Tiger new project



## sworley (Dec 13, 2021)

I was lucky enough to catch this last night 20 minutes after it was posted. It was from 45 miles northwest of here but fortunately the seller happened to be coming to my town today. So over lunch, I met him at a nearby parking lot and did the deal. He said it's been in his family since new and all his kids and grandkids rode it. Now I'm not overly sentimental but wouldn't you think you'd keep it at that point?

My plan is to take it all the way down for a nice wash, wax and regrease. I've already got the chainguard decal on order. My good friend is due to have a daughter around Christmas so this will be for her.


----------



## sworley (Dec 18, 2021)

Some progress today with tear down. Is that insert supposed to stay in the seat tube? I hope I didn’t strip out the top tube!


----------



## nick tures (Dec 18, 2021)

nice !!


----------



## rfeagleye (Dec 18, 2021)

That shim is used to hold the top tube on when you're using the top tube for a boys bike. It is meant to mount on top of the top tube, then the seat post on the banana seat would mount inside.

So you should take it out of the seat tube before you reassemble. Hope that helps!


----------



## sworley (Dec 18, 2021)

That is helpful, thanks! Been in Schwinns since 2003 but this is my first time wrenching on a Lil Tiger.


----------



## sworley (Dec 21, 2021)

And wrapped up today to give to my buddy tomorrow when he’s in town. These lil guys are easy projects! I went with new Wald training wheels to dress it up a little more than the dingy yet desirable Schwinn units. Ideally we’d have a nicer seat. Maybe I’ll keep my eyes peeled for one.


----------



## Rcs1957 (Feb 24, 2022)

Do you want to sell the Schwinn training wheels? Thanks


----------



## sworley (Feb 25, 2022)

Thanks but they were sold off awhile ago.


----------

